# new to forum



## j cyr (Feb 27, 2018)

long time kioti owner. bought my first one 07 ck 30hst in 09 put 1400 trouble free hrs on it backhoe, post hole digger, 72 mower deck , 72 snowblower, 40 ton splitter, local dealer here in nh. gave me a great trade in deal towards a 2018 ck40 hst w/ a cab heat and ac. moved a lot of snow very happy with it . heat is awsome power is noticeably better fel much bigger nice bucket , lift capacity 850, 950 lbs more. linked pedal is a great option i could have bought any compact on the market we have a great dealer with a great tech in our area why go elsewhere and hope the tractor is what you expected.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum j cyr1 Glad to have you with us. Sounds like you've had a great experience with your Kioti tractors. Nice to hear positive experiences.
Cheers


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the tractor forum j cyr1. Outstanding report on your Kioti experience.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Kick back enjoy and do share w/us... we all like pics.


----------

